# Benno is struggeling



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you have another vet you can go and visit? I've no doubt the vet is right and his hips are troubling him, but even an old dog should not have such a dramatic worsening of his symptoms. (I'm no vet, but have had enough experience with old dogs to question the statement that a dog with bad hips has no pain. My Pilgrim had bad hips. When he was put on painkillers, his improvement was remarkable.)
Even without another vet opinion, there is a sticky in the health section with a list of supplements which may help. Good luck with him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Benno is having problems, I agree with Pilgrim 123, I would take your boy to another Vet for a second opinion. 

I'm not a Vet but I've had a couple of Senior Goldens and they do get arthritis in their hips and joints as they get older and it is painful for them. I've always kept my guys on joint supplements and started giving it to them at an early age. 

When my Goldens became Seniors, pain meds were added to help them. I don't know what you available there in South Africa, but several members have great success with Laser therapy, acupuncture, or Adequan injections for their dogs. If you do a search for any of those here on the Forum, several threads will come up you can read through. 

Here is the sticky thread Pilgrim 123 was referring to-Member IowaGold who is a Vet put this information together several years ago for members. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

Hope Benno will be feeling and doing better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldemember*



Goldmember said:


> Hi, My name is Carla and my old man, Benno, has just turned 11. He has been having trouble with his hips lately and I need some advice. We took him to the vet and she insists that he is in no pain and in good all around health- " its just those hips " she says.
> 
> He was doing well until Monday when we took him to the dog parlor, I explained to the man that he is old and cannot jump in and out and all of that, that he must pick him up. When I went to fetch him the receptionist took me to the back and there he was laying down in the cage,looking at me, not being able to get up.
> 
> ...


Goldmember: I also would check with another vet. Is Benno eating and drinking and otherwise walking normal? If there isn't another vet, can you ask your vet to do an xray and give some pain medication for Benno.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please find another vet for a second opinion. I would want back and hip xrays done. At 11 with hip issues he needs to be on medication for pain, and joint supplements. There are lot of medications that you can give him that will provide him better quality of life. 

Yes they are in pain when they can't get up on their own, or won't try. Think about humans with arthritis, we take medication to help with the pain and inflammation. Dogs need the same thing.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I would agree that getting a second opinion is a good idea.

You could also start Benno on some Golden paste. I know many dog owners who have had great success with this.

Copying rabernet's previous post here as a reference: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ndard/381313-what-difference.html#post6045377


----------

